# New on expat forum website



## camino (May 21, 2013)

Greetings, I have been living in Badajoz, Spain for close to 2 years (5km from Portugal border), and seeking English speakers nearby. Seeking connections and friends to hang out with. even if on line. Look forward to hearing from any of you. Cheers, Camino:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

camino said:


> Greetings, I have been living in Badajoz, Spain for close to 2 years (5km from Portugal border), and seeking English speakers nearby. Seeking connections and friends to hang out with. even if on line. Look forward to hearing from any of you. Cheers, Camino:clap2:


Hi,
I don't think there are many on the forum from that area - not the usual area for a British immigrant. Are you working in a school? How do you find living in Badajoz?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

camino said:


> Greetings, I have been living in Badajoz, Spain for close to 2 years (5km from Portugal border), and seeking English speakers nearby. Seeking connections and friends to hang out with. even if on line. Look forward to hearing from any of you. Cheers, Camino:clap2:


We are in Castillo de Locubín in Jaén. Our connection with Badajoz is the N432 and we are at Km375.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we are visiting in Sept with a view to a permanent move if we like the area. We have 2 areas in Andalusia that we like but I have a urge for your region x


----------



## Fire&Ice (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, I am in Badajoz. Your post is a little old so not sure if you're still around?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

HI Fire and Ice 

we are arriving near Trujillo in Feb


----------



## Fire&Ice (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Cambio ... so you decided on Extremadura then, well I wish you all the best on your move!


----------

